# Two for the Road



## bagpuss (6 Jul 2008)

This one is totally original.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2638456613/
and this one is a restored version.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2115233280/in/set-72157604675787816/


----------



## spandex (6 Jul 2008)

both very nnnnnnnnice


----------



## Hilldodger (7 Jul 2008)

We've just had a very original late 30's RRA donated for recycling

It was quickly put into MY safe area


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2008)

The original is stunning. I want it. Now.


----------



## bagpuss (7 Jul 2008)

The frame numbers are just 20 apart!

If anyone has a Raleigh please post your pictures here.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/735735@N24/


----------



## hubgearfreak (10 Jul 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> We've just had a very original late 30's RRA donated for recycling



that's mine, it was a mistake by the mrs.


----------



## hubgearfreak (10 Jul 2008)

bagpuss, here's my RRA. feel free to use the picture anywhere.







can you date it from the frame number?


----------



## bagpuss (10 Jul 2008)

Yes.A mate is an 40's,50's Raleigh expert.For all Nottingham Built Raleigh I started this a Month ago.Please join and post your picture.Smart Machine.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/735735@N24/


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

bagpuss said:


> Please join and post your picture.Smart Machine.




i'm in, and thank you


----------



## Wobbly John (11 Jul 2008)

I've just joined and posted some pictures of our Raleigh Tandem.


----------



## Christopher (11 Jul 2008)

Nice bikes!
I had a Raleigh once, nice bike until I snapped the frame taking on Birmingham's potholes and losing!


----------

